# Eb Movement



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Could some one enlighten me as to what these initials stand for EB

Secondly, a lot of the swiss makers use a shield type mark with their initials inside, Derby, ETA, Felse et al is there a reason for this?

Thanks in advance

Paul D


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Paul,

I did scan all the makers marks and Silverhawk kindly added them to his gallery here :

http://www.horology.info/pic_library/ref/index.htm

In the reference section.

EB is only listed as E.B. and no name for the initials.

I do not know what the sheild represents.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Roy, thanks for that, just trying to expand knowledge base - huge job!

Paul D


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul I think it stands for "Ebauches Bettlach"


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

I hava a watch with EB on the movement (an Impex 3 bezel watch that was discussed here a while back). Post about EB movements

EB = Bettlach means movement blanks (Ebauches) made by a company named Bettlach. Not sure what that will yield in a Google search or a look at timedesign.de's extensive library.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Mike, thanks for that, mine is also the 8800 in a single bezel Tara All Sport divers type watch. Pictures later.

Paul D


----------

